# Bubbles



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ares likes to swim under where the water filters out. So he always has bubbles on his back. why he likes to swim there?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd say it's because they come from slow flowing rivers and streams so they are doing what they would do naturay in the wild


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

It is my understanding that bettas don't like fast flowing waters. Can anyone verify this? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

QueenPersephone said:


> Ares likes to swim under where the water filters out. So he always has bubbles on his back. why he likes to swim there?


I think that he just loves the flow that your filter is putting out. Maybe those bubbles feel good to him.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they may not like a raging torrent ; but they do enjoy the gentle flow of the output of a filter..


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> I think that he just loves the flow that your filter is putting out. Maybe those bubbles feel good to him.


next itll be asking for fish porn


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He could not like the current, or he could just want to be under something because it makes him feel safe.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

If he didn't like the current he wouldn't swim there.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think he's fine...bettas like a little current...some folks that don't know much about them think that they need perfectly still water ; but that isn't true..


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Yep they do like a current, they just don't like too strong of current. They like the easy flowing currents. So Queen, your betta actually loves the water flow from the filter output and the bubbles makes him feel good. Bettas don't necessarily like perfectly still water, although they can survive in it, they don't like it very much if at all. They like a nice soft current that doesn't thrash them around.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Get some hornwart for your tank, when not playing in the water flow, your betta will snuggle up in there and sleep. They LOVE it. 

Mine used to swim into the current of the filter and then let it push him back, then swim back into the current. I guess it's the Betta form of body surfing or sledding


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Obsidian: never knew that bettas can do that.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

lol my bettas, both of them, seperate tanks, love to sit infront of their baffled filter (sponges that slow the current) and stare at the big black sponge, still as can be for long periods of time...very strange boys!


----------

